# A great loss



## Mayimba (Feb 16, 2009)

Last week my otherwise-healthy cat Normie showed signs of blockage so I took him to the hospital. They soon called me with a positive progress report, stating they had catheterized him and unblocked his urethra, hydrated him and given him antibiotics. They removed the catheter that same day. Unfortunately it was premature and he once again became blocked. At that point, there was so much swelling of the urethra that they were then unable to reinsert the catheter; reluctantly we opted for PU surgery to save his life -a procedure that personally I feel to be the height of indignity. In the meantime the vet squeezed his bladder to express urine and relieve the pressure on his kidneys and ultimately he performed cystocentesis. Apparently his bladder was torn by these procedures, and after the surgery it became clear that urine was leaking into to his abdominal cavity. The vet stated the bladder MIGHT heal itself. However, my cat never came back and I knew he wouldn't make it; I refused to send him for an "exploratory" and further torture. Instead I brought him home this Friday and made him comfortable as possible. I carried him around the house and kept him with me wherever I was and stroked and consoled him when he felt pain - his condition deteriorated he passed early Saturday morning.

The day I took him to the vet, he was his normal self - climbing up my curtains, harassing my other cat, awed by our office machines, sweet, noble and loving - just the kindest, sweetest, funniest being that has ever graced my life. We are all devastated - not only myself but my entire family and all of my friends - as well as the people who come to work out of my home office. Imagine a cat sleeping on the highest beam of my cathedral ceiling who flopped way up there when you talked to him, or who never ceased to be delighted with the mechanism of office machines with a preference for the fax - or wooing the Fedex guy at the door with his clowning antics.

I have had a tough time reconciling the torture I put this wonderful animal through, even though I sincerely did it to preserve his life. At least his last evening as he clung to life by the thinnest of threads I was able to console him and he was in his house with its familiar sounds and odors. 

I am fortunate to have my other cat - born in 1995 and tough as nails - to console me. But there is an emptiness in our house with the loss of Normie's precious energy. I guess the pain will subside - but right now it seems unlikely.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That was a great loss indeed, and it seems, and unnecessary one. I'm so sorry. I know the pain is very difficult. You did the right thing, however. The mistake was that of the vet. I hope he was gentleman enough to admit it. God bless and comfort you.


----------



## Mayimba (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Jeanie Thanks for replying to my post. No the vet did not admit his error. I noted from reading that they are advised to leave the catheter in for three days. But there is no point making an issue. I won't bring back my wonderful cat or ease my pain. I know for sure, I will be getting recommendations for another vet in the future.!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im so sorry. *My heart goes out to you and Normie*.

This was the vets fault. I hope you say something to him so they dont repeat this tragidy with another cat. This is so sad.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.

I for one would love to see a picture of Normie - it would be a way that we can help you honor his memory here at the Cat Forum...

Fran


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

It made me so sad to hear Normie's story. How terrible for him and for you. They leave such and emptyness when they go. Gentle bridge vibes to him.
I think I would be inclined to say something to the vet.


----------



## Mayimba (Feb 16, 2009)

Fran said:


> I am so sorry for your loss.
> 
> I for one would love to see a picture of Normie - it would be a way that we can help you honor his memory here at the Cat Forum...
> 
> Hi Fran I'm trying to post a picture but the board will not accept it - even though the size constraints are met.


----------



## sabine (Feb 15, 2009)

I am crying with you!


----------

